# Palace Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's a little video from one of our friends showing off our shop in Canyon, TX.*

Palace Coffee Shop from Renew Media Group, Inc on Vimeo.

Palace Coffee Company has been open since July 1, 2011. We run a La Marzocco&#8230;

More...


----------

